# in verband met / met betrekking tot



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

Can I say in Dutch:

Ik bel in verband met mijn hotelreservering voor volgende week or Ik bel met betrekking tot mijn hotelreservering voor volgende week ?


----------



## Peterdg

Englishisgreat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can I say in Dutch:
> 
> Ik bel in verband met mijn hotelreservering voor volgende week or Ik bel met betrekking tot mijn hotelreservering voor volgende week ?


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hartelijk bedankt voor jou hulp.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Englishisgreat said:


> Hartelijk bedankt voor jou hulp.



Hello, Englishisgreat.

I'm just trying to help here.
"Jou" is not a possessive adjective, but 'jouw' is.
So this would be correct:
_Hartelijk bedankt voor jou*w* hulp.  
_
In addition: 
_Men is er voor jou_. = One is there for you. 
_Men is er voor [al] jouw vragen. _= One is there for [all] your questions.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo,

Je hebt volkomen gelijk.

Bedankt voor jouw hulp en jouw correctie.


----------



## eno2

Jou/jouw: Veel voorkomende spelfout bij native speakers.


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien nog één puntje: "met betrekking tot" vind ik toch stijfjes...


----------



## eno2

Ja


----------

